# Source for long fiber spaghnum...



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

...other than the local nursery or Home Depot? Some time ago I remember a post listing a company in the northern states selling bulk long fiber spaghnum at reasonable prices. At the inflated prices I pay locally, I'd bet shipping costs wouldn't be prohibitive. Anyone got info?
Regards,
Scott


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

The sphagnum at HD isn't alive right? It's just for decoration...


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

*Moss*

I looked on the Web under Spagnum Moss and found Mosser Lee Products 2 Bushel sack for 20.00 just do a simple search and you will find several others as well.

Scott


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

That's it! Mosser Lee.
Suprisingly, I did a search with _spaghnum long fiber mosswhich did not come up with Mosser. Perhaps if I could spell... :roll: 
Thanks for the help!_


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Moss*

I prefer to use Chilean or New Zealand LF moss. The moss isn't cheap, but if you buy the higher quality moss, you don't have as much dirt etc. in it.

If you want the better stuff try Calwest Orchid Supply, http://www.calwesttropical.com/ or OFE International, http://www.ofe-intl.com/. 

Either way, you will be happy. If you are looking to safe money, go with OFE's largest quantity of premium Chilean spaghum. If you are looking for quality, go with Calwest's New Zealand. You will be very happy!

Melis


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

In the spring I have a live source that grows on a lake close to the house.....i will be offering this green with no dirt very alive. I can send pics of how it grow in the Terriums if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

I got a 4 foot tall bag of it for $19.99 at Gales Garden Center, there no dirt in it or anything.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybee someday when I have some "extra" money to throw around I'll try the "premium" moss for ten bucks a pound...right now I have a hard time seeing how much better this stuff could be than the (free) stuff I can pick for free at Mom and Dads house.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Premium moss*

Brian,

This is the moss that is commonly referred to as orchid moss. This is also the same moss that Lowes sells for $4.00 a for 150 grams in their garden center. 

We use this moss as a substrate when we ship frogs and in the bottom of containers when we take animals to a show. We also use it as a substrate (over geolite pellets) in our terrariums. Under the correct lighting the moss begins to grow and you get a nice green mat of spaghum. 

I have used the moss farmed in North America (WI I think) and have not been happy with. The loss rate of frogs/froglets was higher as well as the time necessary to clean it. We found that paying $20 per pound saves me $200 in losses of animals it really isn't that expensive? 

Hope you don't think I am sounding argumentive, but I will be happy to send you a sample of the moss if you would like. Right now I only have the Chilean moss, but it is still a high quality moss. If you would like a sample, please PM me.

Thanks,

Melis


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I agree with Melissa. New Zealand from Calwest is the best.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Michael,

Have you tried the Chilean yet?

Melis



Michael Shrom said:


> I agree with Melissa. New Zealand from Calwest is the best.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

> Under the correct lighting the moss begins to grow and you get a nice green mat of spaghum.


What I heard is that this is actually algae growing on the moss, not the moss itself.... since they did not grow length wise...

Also it seems like the moss was bleached, hence the color, which if it is true... it ain't growing no more.  


SB


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes and no. There are some causes where algae does grow on the spaghum, but the moss itself will grow too. I can post some pictures of both instances if anyone is interested.

The moss is not bleached (except maybe naturally by the sun) but is a dried product. Since it is can sometimes begin to grow again inside our tanks. 

Melis




steelcube said:


> > Under the correct lighting the moss begins to grow and you get a nice green mat of spaghum.
> 
> 
> What I heard is that this is actually algae growing on the moss, not the moss itself.... since they did not grow length wise...
> ...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is a link to a NZ site showing them harvesting & drying the product.

http://www.organics.pl.net/pictures.htm

Here is another link for information and pictures about the harvesting, production and packaging of Chilean Spaghum. http://www.orchid-sphagnum-moss.com


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

While I am no moss expert, I can vouch for the difference between the lowes\home depot stuff and the stuff QC uses. Just the smell after it is wet is enough to tell you how much better it is. I have actually lost froglets to the cheap stuff from lowes\home depot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Sphagnum will start to grow again under the right conditions.


Melissa,
Is the stuff you were selling at the MDG meeting the same kind you are talkin about now? If it is, then thats the same as my stuff(at least by the looks of it), except not as expensive.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

> There are some causes where algae does grow on the spaghum, but the moss itself will grow too. I can post some pictures of both instances if anyone is interested.


Hi Melissa,

Yes, I want to see the difference.

SB


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I use chilean sphagnum, they have it at home improvement stores for about $5 a bag, but be careful becuase sometimes they store it under plants, and when they are watered, the water soaks the moss, and if there is any fertilizer in it, it is now on the moss, and if it is used in a tank it will kill you frogs. My friend had this happen once, and the frogs were dead within hours of being placed in the tank. Now he orders a few cases at a time directly from sun-bulb so he knows it is free of fertilizer. If anybody wants some moss that is guaranteed free of fertilizer just send me a pm.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I took some quick photos, if anyone has any problems seeing the details please let me know and I can email you an uncropped photo.

Spaghum moss growing in a tank:









Algae growing on spaghum moss:











steelcube said:


> > There are some causes where algae does grow on the spaghum, but the moss itself will grow too. I can post some pictures of both instances if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> Hi Melissa,
> ...


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

So the top pic is the good quality hmmmm?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Actually they are both the high quality moss. One tank (the one with it actively growing) has been set up longer than the bottom one. The bottom one has been set up since late October.

Melis


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow.... they are growing! Now these are Chilean?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

5lb bag of chilean for $30 shipped? That doesn't sound so bad...


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the good discussion on this relatively simple item. I use the long fiber spagnum as one of my ingredients for my substrate mix--it provides an "airyness" to the peat bricks I mix with it. I place moss on top of this substrate. With Melissa's info, perhaps I can try it stand-alone.
Love this board!
Scott


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I understand that it is better to use the higher quality spag moss on the surface, but is it also better to use high quality shap to air the substrate? or will cheaper HD be fine?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Be careful with HD sphagnum,it can contain fertilizer from runoff of plants that are sometimes stored above it.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well i didn't mean HD specifically, just not high quality shapnum...


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

You can use it, but it will break down quicker, and you have less of a chance to get it to grow.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Does it matter if the sphagnum that is mixed in the substrate grows? It's just there for aeration right?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

It doesnt matter if it grows if it is ued for aeration, but when it breaks down, you will loose the aeration properties it adds to the soil and it will become waterlogged. IMO it is better to spend a couple extra dollars for the high quality stuff. It also looks nice if you use it on top of everything and it starts to grow.


----------

